# Liriano



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

With Liriano back in the rotation, do you think it will give the Twins enough to overcome the Sox? Both teams are playing very good ball right now. The series with the Sox in the dome at the end of the season is looming pretty large.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If they can keep from going through 6 pitchers to go 9 innings. :lol:

No lead is safe with that bull pen right now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be interesting. I hope that the twins and sox both keep doing well. Then that way the wildcard will come out of the division.

All the sports people basically said that the central sucks......so I would love to see playoff baseball with out the Red Sox's or Yankee's. So go rays!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Good point about the bull pen. They have been pretty bad, especially on the road. This road trip is going to be big. Hopefully the Angels roll over for us.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

24 of the next 30 on the road.......ufff.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, something I was wondering. I am a national league follower, so I rarely see a twins game/uniform. I saw them on a sportcenter highlight replay this morning. What is the C on their helmet for? Just wondering.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have always just figured the TC stood for Twin Cities.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

gaddyshooter said:


> Ok, something I was wondering. I am a national league follower, so I rarely see a twins game/uniform. I saw them on a sportcenter highlight replay this morning. What is the C on their helmet for? Just wondering.


TC is the Bear!!!!Twins mascot.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

,,Thanks guys. I saw that and was just wondering. I didn't think of Twin Cities. Duh.


----------

